# More new Walthers cars on the way



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

http://www.walthers.com/exec/search?manu=433&category=Roadracing

Check out 433-9070 & 433-9059.

At £13 the Hondas are a must!

Hope it looks like this:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Hmmm.. interesting...
All I can think about is when JL did tuners people went "yech"!
(Myself, I liked them...)
Maybe Walthers timing is better....
Scott


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

I like them, too. I hope AW has plans to make some of the FF Tokyo Drift cars.


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

I like the tuners too!

I didn't care for them in diecast, but I like all body styles in slotcar form.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

dlw said:


> I like them, too. I hope AW has plans to make some of the FF Tokyo Drift cars.


Ditto. 

When I filled out AWs questionaire I reqested the F&F Tokyo Drift cars w/ XT chassis. 

GP


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Curious to see what Life Like will turn out. Did you notice the release date? 6/30/07 Wonder if there will be an F&F 4 coming out next summer.


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

At least with Life-Like doing some "Tuner" style cars, they'll have some speed and handling to them to run with the big dogs. I can see a kid's face when they bought JL's F&F Tuner Cars thinking they can run with 440X2s and Life-Likes and get blown away. If you didn't know what chassis was exactly under there, the package was almost promoting the X-Traction chassis as something to be able to run with current HO slot cars in a subtle way.


----------



## tycobel (Dec 23, 2003)

I agree, what we need is more modern and sport cars on recent chassis if we want to perpetuate the HO slotcars. Too many cars from '60, too many replica from the old chassis....what are we going to leave to our kids when we'll be too old to run our cars ) 
The kids want to see on their tracks what they see in streets, films or ESPN. They want speed as well. Just like us, 30+ years ago. Being European, I have been all F1 drivers from the 70's & 80's, I have won 20 times Le Mans. Kids want the same on a PS2 or a track. The 1/32 scale in Europe is still alive and kicking because they bring all these new sport cars so they continuously renew their customers base. If they release older sport cars, it's on new chassis. Even "cheap" 1/43 companies like Artin release modern sport cars for $19.99 a set ! They sell thousands of these....Why can't HO do that ??
So Life-Like, get out a 4 lanes set with a Aston Martin DBR9, an Audi R8R, a Corvette C6R and a Viper '05 and this will be a hit. Add a twinpack with a Cadillac LMP and Bentley. Release them just before the 24H of Lemans or Daytona...


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Tycobel, You are right. When my 12 year old looked at 1/32 cars he wanted an F1 Renault. When we went to JD model Raceway in Atlanta he picked out a Le Mans Saleen. We'll watch F1 live when we can, not like he follows it closely. Same with sportscars. He likes the realistic modeling and detailing. The only HO slots for sale around here are cheap sets, mostly stock car, and we have been over-saturated with NASCAR anyway. Plus the sponsors and colors change every year, and the slots do not. They sell new diecast every year to reflect current livery. 
Say what you want to about the old t-jets and replicas for old chassis, but the proportions and scale are often more realistic in general, and there were new models brought out often. I brought home an AW Javelin, and the first thing my son noticed are the oversized front wheels and tires, that it was funny looking. That and it's "OLD" - a car he would see only at shows or cruise-ins (where he won't go because "I take too long and talk to everybody."


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Tycobel, that's the beauty of the XT cars. They have speed.........not as much as a Tyco/Mattel or Lifelike, but some speed nonetheless. And like those cars racing on ESPN, you must slow down to get through the corners or you'll crash.

Like the AFX line said "The closest thing to real racing".

The downside to this is kids won't have the patience to slowdown at the bends, but they can easily learn........and with friends or at a local track, that would encourage that training.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

dlw said:


> Tycobel, that's the beauty of the XT cars. They have speed.........not as much as a Tyco/Mattel or Lifelike, but some speed nonetheless. And like those cars racing on ESPN, you must slow down to get through the corners or you'll crash.
> 
> Like the AFX line said "The closest thing to real racing".
> 
> The downside to this is kids won't have the patience to slowdown at the bends, but they can easily learn........and with friends or at a local track, that would encourage that training.


Better to give them a Marchon first, then a 440X2 before trying an XT?

(just playing devils advocate here!)


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

> So Life-Like, get out a 4 lanes set with a Aston Martin DBR9, an Audi R8R, a Corvette C6R and a Viper '05 and this will be a hit.


Tycobel, you're right about that! My 6 year old wants to use my FF cars before he looks at the older stuff.

And I've been messing around with HotWheels bodies on slot chassis just so I can have a few of the newer fia cars! :freak: 

I'd buy a whole set just to get the modern race cars in it (not to put down NASCAR....I still have season tickets to a couple tracks.).

Mike/Nightshade


----------

